# Just another funny video or two



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/116 ... _Sprinting


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

that urban sprinting is hilarious!!


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

seen the same guy do urban rodeo were he jumped on to peoples backs and stayed on as long as he could pure class!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> that urban sprinting is hilarious!!


that fat security guard made me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > that urban sprinting is hilarious!!
> ...


quality

:lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

